
Show HN: Recaf-A modern java bytecode editor - PartOfTheBotnet
https://github.com/Col-E/Recaf
======
PartOfTheBotnet
Hi HN, I like to fiddle with java applications/crackme's in my spare time and
made this to assist in the process when I couldn't find a tool that had most
of what I wanted. In short I wanted to make editing compiled java easy by
bypassing the need to worry about managing constant-pool entries and keeping
stack-frames in-tact. This uses Objectweb's ASM to accomplish that and a few
other libraries to even further simplify things.

I would like Recaf to be as easy to use as possible. To do so I've written
some basic docs (linked on the repo) and modeled it after some of the tools
for .Net reverse engineering that I found to be well designed.

Thanks for checking out my project and I would love any feedback on how to
improve it.

